# Car Washing



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Am I being a little too anal?





Not bad for a 6.5 year old car!

So who else had the Autoglym and Meguirs out this fine weekend?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

you missed a bit..................


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Does the wife know you are using her tooth brush?. :lol:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

You're not alone Lewis

I've had the detailing bug for years

Easter weekend will see me doing a full paint de contamination and correction on my mystic blue e90 3 series

The missus is working so I won't be interrupted!

Your focus is very shiny!

What polish and wax is it wearing?

Paul


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

As I have a company motor I let the local Albanians do a good job on it! Always used to wash the Alfa myself


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking very nice........I have been promising myself a car polisher for a while now.......so last week, I picked up a Das6........so will give that a bash the next time I have a few days off.!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a fit 19 year old that I've been spending my weekends caressing!



Mike


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

BASHER said:


> You're not alone Lewis
> 
> I've had the detailing bug for years
> 
> ...


It's Autoglym all round for me. I find the likes of Meguires etc a little too much like hard work.

BTW, TTIWWP :wink1:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

lewjamben said:


> BASHER said:
> 
> 
> > You're not alone Lewis
> ...


I agree Lewis

Autoglym products, if used correctly are easier to work with than most boutique polishes and waxes.

And often out perform some very expensive products.

I'll get some pics up over the weekend


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for Autoglym products from me:










In fact, I was out earlier this evening giving the Golf a quick wash


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Autoglym or MER for me although Autoglym can be a bit hard work on a dark coloured car and I use the MER for darker cars.

I have the luxury of being able to do mine undercover at work.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

MER for me.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

wash my car every july whether it needs it or not 

currently have a very nice patina of grime protecting the paintwork from the elements :lol:


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Autoglym (as we sell it at work) works better than anything else! I have 4 bags of the stuff, ignore the dusty wheels tho she had just done 300 miles!



My caravan also gets the autoglym treatment too!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm always a bit sceptical of these heavily advertised TV specials but half price a fiver thought I'd give it a go for in between proper polishes.










Surprisingly good results, just done the whole car in about 20 min and will get about 6 or 7 goes out of a bottle


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry but I despise washing my car(s) - I just can't see the point of getting something as clean as a whistle & then taking it out on the roads where it has to contend with other road users, muck, stones, gravel, bird sh1te, rain, snow etc etc etc - the result being that 5 minutes after you've taken it out it's flipping dirty again :taz: I'm not saying that I never clean my car(s) but it's a rare occurrence & when I do I try & spend as little time as possible doing it. My modus operandi goes something like this: bucket of water + car shampoo, clean sponge, lather up car with water/shamoo/sponge, repeat as many times as required to get whole car lathered, rinse off with hose pipe, leather/chammy surplus water off & that's it. The last car I remember washing was the Reliant just before I took it for its MOT last year, I seem to remember that I started to polish it as well but the paint's not very good, & the polish didn't seem to make any difference, so I gave it up as a bad job  Washing the car was more of a safety thing anyway as there was 4 years worth of dirt/dust to get rid of ....... & it rained on the way up to the MOT garage!

I'd rather be driving the car than cleaning it - I'm happy to be in the minority on this one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There is another reason for keeping my cars clean, there is nothing worse especially in the winter than getting in and out of a manky car, does the Armani no good at all. I wouldn't go about looking filthy or properly scruffy so I wouldn't drive a car that was.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

'Er indoors used to get the 'Yes pliss Sah!.....car wash Sah!' blokes in the local Sainburys to give hers the once over for a fiver. All very well till I pointed out that their sponges were so full of grit they may as well be using emery paper to clean her car. Now she takes it to Tesco...they seem to have a better quality illegal immigrant workforce there! :lol: :lol: At least they use hoses and pressure washers.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I used to wash my car once a fortnight but I didn't wash it for several months and the alloys have suffered and I have some rust spots on the bonnet to deal with.

It's black, so it only stays clean for a few days.


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

It's always someone else's fault.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Autogylm and the waterless stuff


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Before Jack was ill, he washed the cars every week all year. Properly detailing them, using snow foam, clay bars etc. Hand applying Mitchell and King wax every so often.

If a car got really dirty, he could spend a weekend cleaning it....... He even cleaned & polished a car when we picked up a new one for the main dealer, telling them not to clean it as he didn't want them to scratch it!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I wash mine at least twice

a year, whether it needs it or not :lol:


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

I will join the club as well. I do like cleaning the car, somehow it is a relaxing activity 










... and that's 19 years of daily motoring there!

edit: once it's waxed then it is very easy to keep it clean, same applies to alloys.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone fancy a bash at mine?


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

Is that Elsecar?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there are a couple of nice kurdish boys running the local carwash by me and they do a hell of a job in and out for a tenner, so every fortnight i pay them a visit :thumbup:


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Mick B said:


> Is that Elsecar?


It is indeed


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A redundant Ford garage near the seafront was taken over by a team of Albanians a couple of years ago. Go in there about once a month, and the car is like new afterwards. Boot lid, four doors all cleaned, and alloys gleaming. Exorbitant price at Â£5. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I got 7 "washes" out of the waterless stuff and reasonably impressive results so went to get another bottle but it wasn't on offer anymore so tried this. At another fiver nothing to lose really.










Seems good maybe even better than the previous stuff but it does take a bit more buffing to get the shine.










An hour on it later and it'll be good to go for the weekend.


----------

